# Abbey's back from the groomer



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey's back from her first grooming appt. and I think I may have not communicated myself clearly enough. Her body is perfect - left to 2 inches long but her face is shaved like a poodle.







I miss that puppy face!!! Please someone tell me how long it will take to grow out to 1/2 inch or so? Thanks.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I shaved Sunny's face like that about a month ago ( he had a mat on his face so i had to just make it all short) and its just now starting to look more maltese like. Dont worry about it to much though for like the first few days after I did it everytime I looked at him I was like "what did i do?!?" but really now that I am used to it I kinda like it, dont have to deal with his face getting dirty from food and water.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I tried 3 different groomers here in Raleigh, all recommended, but no one seemed to know how a Maltese face is supposed to look. Lady got the poodle look, too, with the shaved snout. The groomer even put bows on the side of each ear to complete the look!

I've heard people complain about the opposite, that the groomer practically shaves the body and leaves the face long, making them look like a walking head!

That's why I learned to groom Lady myself....

Anyway, don't worry. Their hair grows amazingly fast. You be surprised that even in a few weeks it will look a lot better.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

yep every few weeks i have to trim chelsey down and her hair was still very long.
don't worry soon her puppy face will be back.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Sisse wanted to tell Abby not to worry!! It'll grow back pretty darn quick!! Sisse had a HORRIBLE first groom and I was ready to freak out, but it did grow back quick like Lady's Mom, Marj said!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

how annoying







sorry you're not happy. i'm sure she still looks good though


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, it shouldn't take too long to grow back.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@May 3 2005, 02:49 PM
> *Sisse wanted to tell Abby not to worry!!  It'll grow back pretty darn quick!!  Sisse had a HORRIBLE first groom and I was ready to freak out, but it did grow back quick like Lady's Mom, Marj said!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59338*


[/QUOTE]

tee-hee I seem to recall that you *did* freak out







I'm glad Sisse is all grown out and wow that was fast!









It will grow







Its usually about 1/2 inch per month. You will adjust to it being shorter while it is growing longer. You'll be fine somewhere in the middle


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry+May 3 2005, 02:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tee-hee I seem to recall that you *did* freak out







I'm glad Sisse is all grown out and wow that was fast!









It will grow







Its usually about 1/2 inch per month. You will adjust to it being shorter while it is growing longer. You'll be fine somewhere in the middle








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59369
[/B][/QUOTE]






















Uhhhhh, I was hoping nobody would remember


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i am finally happy with maxis grooming the worst was the one groomer that decided to shave my baby in the dead winter i almost killed her
now i get him groomed every 3 weeks i tell them to leave his adorable puppy face full because maxi looks so adorable with a full face i have his body cut shorter and he looks perfect 
can you tell im a stage mother


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

oh no! you know how much i love abbey!!! she can't look bad, she is toooo cute! don't worry, it will grow back. i'm afraid to take tessa to the groomer but she needs to go, her tear stains are getting pretty bad! 

can you post a picture of abbey's cut? i'd love to see it!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma+May 3 2005, 04:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]






















Uhhhhh, I was hoping nobody would remember






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59377
[/B][/QUOTE]
Not yet! HAHAHAH

I bet Abbey is still cute! Just takes some getting use to!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I am trying to post pic but having great difficulty. I told you I was terrible on the computer. I have downloaded photo from my digital camera and picture is saved in my album but I can't get it to load on here (Not sure what to put for http:// address). Tried cut and copy - didn't work. Tried loading in Gallery wouldn't work so I will work on it tonight as I'll be gone all day. Thanks. Bonnie and Abbey


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@May 4 2005, 08:47 AM
> *I am trying to post pic but having great difficulty.  I told you I was terrible on the computer.  I have downloaded photo from my digital camera and picture is saved in my album but I can't get it to load on here (Not sure what to put for http:// address).  Tried cut and copy - didn't work.  Tried loading in Gallery wouldn't work so I will work on it tonight as I'll be gone all day.  Thanks.  Bonnie and Abbey
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

1. Double click on your thumbnail photo in the Gallery to enlarge it. 

2. Then right click on your enlarged image and click on properties, the last item on the list. You will see "Address - URL" in the box that comes up. That is the address you need. "Copy" that address"

3. Then go to a posting box to post your message and photo. 

4. At the top of the posting box are formatting choices. Choose the 2nd one on the 2nd row "IMG". 

5. Click that and when the box opens, "Paste" in the Address - URL of your image. 

6. It will then put it in your posting box and the image should show up in your post after you hit "Add Reply". You can also click on "Preview Post" to see if it worked.

Good Luck!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

OH MY. she does look different. nothing could take away from that pretty face though! 

she still looks cute though, honestly. i can see how it was a bit of a shock LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She looks cute! I realize this is not what you wanted her to look like, but she is a very cute dog regardless.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorry, I did not know that would be so large! I am truly an amateur!

As you can see from my avatar picture, her full cute little puppy face is gone!







Her head doesn't match her fluffy body now. Should I go back and have her take length off of her body or leave well enough alone and let her face grow in?
Part of this was my fault because I told her that I did not want Abbey to grow a goatee - but I meant beard, so do you think this is why she shaved it?

Question #2: Would you go back to this groomer but explain maltese face better? I thought about taking charmypoo's avatar photo to next groomer so she can see how I like it. I would even be happy with 1/2 inch longer. I know there are not many maltese around this area but there are plenty of yorkie terriors - Wouldn't the cut basically be the same?

Thanks! Any help you can give me would be great!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

She is just a sweetie and I can FULLY understand you getting upset. There is nothing wrong with her, as I was told over and over again.....it's just so different!! It does grow fast and I am learning how to groom her myself, it's not as hard as you think!! They could of left Abby's face a bit longer, Sisse's was left to long and she looked like this anorexic dog with a huge head!! There has got to be a middle ground doesn't there!! It grows quickly, don't worry about that!! She is still your baby














I know I felt like I had sent this fluffy little baby to them and she came home looking like an old lady!! And one old lady in our house is enough!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yes she does look different, but she is sooooooo cute. It still looks good... I know it not what you expected, but she still looks like a cutie


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

She looks very cute


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Awwww, she is a cutie pie!







Her hair will grow back in a month!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

SHe is too cute not to be...errr...CUTE LOL! She is so precious looking still! You just didnt expect it thats why you dont like it. You'll grow to love it!


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

abbey's momy: she is such a gorgeous maltese! i would freak out also! i love tessa's full furry face and i think i would be disappointed if her first grooming didn't go well but i think abbey is still cute!









in the future i would suggest taking a picture of the cut you want that way the groomer has a hard copy to go off of. even then it may still not be what we hoped for. it's almost like taking a celebrity picture into a salon and telling the hair stylist to give you the same cut. it rarely comes out the same!!! 

here is a picture of the cut i want for tessa. i hope i don't get in trouble for using this photo...


















by the way, do you think these puppy purses look like the cruelest things ever? i guess that could be a whole new thread topic. i'll post it soon!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@May 4 2005, 10:15 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


It is a whole thread somewhere...do a search for puppy purse. It was not too long ago...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She is adorable. Honestly, her face isn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. When the groomer messed up Lady's face, she really shaved it so she had a pointy snout and everything. She also shaved underneath her chin so she didn't even have the little beard Abbey does. At least Abbey has the basic Maltese face shape still. It really will be easy to grow out.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

you know what? i keep looking at the pic and she looks cuter and cuter each time!! i think i might like that cut


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww! Too cute! I HAVE to post a pic of KODIE!! I just cut all his body hair off!!! haha... i did keep his head and tail long though... BUT I know how you feel... I kinda regret it...haha







(even though kodie needed it because of all his matts)


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I think the doggie in the picture is super cute!!







I think its going to "grow" on you


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

That is EXACTLY how Tini got cut a few weeks ago...I totally understand how you feel!!! She has grown out a bit and next time I go I will make a point to tell them to keep her face longer... you live you learn...it's hair it will grow back!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words!







No one else would understand how Abbey's new "do" could upset me so!









Tessa's Mom - I like that cut, too! That is what I had in mind for Abbey! Not extremely long hair on her face but not shaven, either! P.S. Purse is cute, too!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh! She's just adorable! That little tousled bob and topknot and those HUGE eyes! She's just too cute.......


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

:


> _Originally posted by Abbey_@May 4 2005, 03:04 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







OH she's too cute Abbey I like it 
summer's hair is getting longer and it's so easy to brush I kon't have the heart to cute it yet But it gets really hot where we live 104 some times so maybe this summer I will be brave and let someone cut it ( I'm one of those people that hates a bad hair cut on me the kids and my pups)







can really get


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey is going in to the groomers in a week and I hate to do it but she is getting cut as short as possible. She loves to play outside and she just gets so dirty in the summer. We live right on the back of a park so she has lots of woods to walk through and her longer hair just picks up everything. I hate to do it and I always tell my groomer not to take it personally when I pick Lacey up and I look upset! By September/October her hair will be longer.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Abbey looks precious! Everyone here can't be wrong - she is just adorable!!









I feel your pain, though. We just took Beastie to the groomer today, and like you, I was shocked to see another dog waiting for us. The groomer had shaved him to within an inch of his life...literally. You can see his pink skin through the less than 1" of fur. His head is similar to Abbey's but without the topknot or longish hair around the eyes. It's all shorter. He sort of looks like a poodle who went on the South Beach diet for 6 months. He had been a good 4" long. Like everyone's saying, it'll grow back.







He does have that walking head effect, though. Arrrgh!!!!!!


----------

